
Native America: A New Narrative? - Thevet
https://www.historytoday.com/reviews/native-america-new-narrative
======
Causality1
>That's the equivalent of shedding 16 pounds of weight while walking, or 12
pounds while running.

Article doesn't really make it clear whether the weight of the device itself
is included in the savings calculation. If it isn't, it doesn't seem very
significant at all, only shaving a single pound off the burden of a running
person and only five pounds off a walking person. That while adding a
significant maintenance and preparation task.

